# FDA Classifies Maggots & Leeches As Medical Devices



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

I thought my witch had been dippin' into a potion when she told me about this.

http://tinyurl.com/cotcp


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Hmmm, sounds gross but I suppose it's becoming more and more common to use maggots for cleaning up nasty wounds. It would be a tough choice for the patient though...just thinking about it...ugh


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

I think I would rather them not tell me they were using them .. or atleast wait until after they were done ... if I knew before I might say let it fall off or just pour LOTS of alcohol into it .. lol


----------

